# Douglas County Hog



## Peyton4106 (Sep 2, 2008)

Today I was on a road that runs in between fairburn road and camp creek that borders the south end of sweetwater creek state park.  There was a huge sow that had apparently been run over by a car.  This was amazing in this part of the state.  Anyone else seen anyhting like this?


----------



## Mwaldrop (Sep 2, 2008)

*they're here*

i saw one dead in villa rica at the RR tracks below GA Arms factory. And another one on liberty rd 5 miles south of the interstate


----------



## Poad (Sep 2, 2008)

i think that would be Lower River rd. i used to live on Echo Rd. right off of it a few years baxk. i had no idea there was wild hogs in the area and one morning  herd of them say 15 to 20 maybe ran across our driveway into the woods. there was big one and little ones and in between ones.at the time i thought someone's hogs got loose but now i realize they were wild hogs.if i had known it i would have killed a few. now Echo rd. is all but gone but Rock House goes into Lower River near there.there was a huge hog pictured in GON a few years back too that was killed by a friend in a place called "top of the world" near Factory shoals school.dont remembe exact weigght but it was around 500 lbs.there are quite a few of them along the river basin there.


----------



## villaricaguy (Sep 4, 2008)

*Hogs*

I hunt on private land in Villa Rica Hogs all over the place just pulled card today got some  hogs got pics of very big ones also they are on my post in trail cam sec


----------



## puredrenalin (Sep 5, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM, Bacon!!!!


----------



## MAPSTRE (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw that hog on Tuesday.  She was HUGE!! I wonder what the car looks like?


----------



## mikelogg (Sep 5, 2008)

Yea,That is Lower River road to us locals,But it has been renamed Riverside Pkwy. by our politicians.This road paralels the Hooch.I am sure there are hogs down there.

    POAD,I used to fish Lake Echo with my dad when I was a kid.I wonder what happened to that piece of land.I know there is a bid devolepment right past it.TOP OF THE WORLD.Boy that brings back some memories.Used to be an old high school hangout.You could see for miles on that hill,with blurred vision of course.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 5, 2008)

*Spotted a Hog in D'ville*

I saw a hog in a horse pasture off of Chicago ave. near down town Douglasville back during turkey season. First one i've ever seen around D'ville.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 5, 2008)

villaricaguy said:


> I hunt on private land in Villa Rica Hogs all over the place just pulled card today got some  hogs got pics of very big ones also they are on my post in trail cam sec



Are you serious? I hunt there too, i've never even heard of hogs this far west.


----------



## starvin (Sep 6, 2008)

My wife kept telling me she saw one here in villarica on the side of the road. 
Course I didnt believe, Now I do.. 

Would love to hunt close to home.


----------



## Poad (Sep 6, 2008)

*hey Mike*

when i lived on Echo rd. i was living with Jason Martin. he told me that Lake Echo was drained and filled in. it was the dad of his best friend that killed the bigggg pig on "Top Of The World." the guy's name was LaDon and he was in GON with the pic of it.probably 2005 or 2006.it was over 500 lbs. good luck on yhe upcoming deer season i have enjoyed the wonderful ground deer you gave me!! thanks again brother!!


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw a huge hog years ago dead on the side of Fulton Industrial. I've been told that hogs were released years ago in the woods along Riverside. I wouldn't doubt if there weren't a few piggys out there. BTW, I saw that same dead sow. It was a sure enuff big'un.


----------



## starvin (Sep 8, 2008)

who would we have to ask to get permission to hunt this area?


----------

